# dishstore.net



## gib4500 (Apr 11, 2004)

does dishstore have free shipping like dish depot. thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Maybe on some items, but not on everything. I needed 3 little things that were going to cost less than $4 total, and the cheapest shipping was just over $7.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Some items do have free shipping.

BTW if you order small orders like Mark did above and your shipping is more then the products give us a call, we have other shipping options available which is not listed on the website. (The website is only setup to do UPS shipping, btw our UPS rates are actual UPS shipping costs we do not mark up our shipping costs) 

We can take care of you.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good to know, Scott.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Some items do have free shipping.
> 
> BTW if you order small orders like Mark did above and your shipping is more then the products give us a call, we have other shipping options available which is not listed on the website. (The website is only setup to do UPS shipping, btw our UPS rates are actual UPS shipping costs we do not mark up our shipping costs)
> 
> We can take care of you.


You just double the actual weight of item on the web site. 
So for a 10 pound item you charge for a twenty.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry to bust your bubble but we dont do that eaither, our weights are whats listed by Echostar.


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

justme-ok said:


> You just double the actual weight of item on the web site.
> So for a 10 pound item you charge for a twenty.


Thats simply not true, I have never charged double the actual rate for shipping. A matter of fact, I have A contract with UPS and we do get a better rate on shipping, and the rate we charge our customers is below what you would get if you where to ship it yourself by taking it to UPS. The price we charge our customers is usually within $1 of the actual rate we pay UPS.

Now I will admit there are times when someone does place a big order such as for several Dishes which ship in oversize boxes, and for those situations im usually able to tape together a few of the boxes and manually go back and adjust the order.

I understand there are other online retailers out there who offer Free Shipping, and the main reason for that is due to the fact that their website shopping cart software cannot calculate shipping rates. The problem with this is that when they post a price on their website they figure out how much it is to ship that item to the most expensive zipcode, and then build that into their price.

Perfect example is that we sell a Dish500 with a Twin LNBF for $69.00 + Shipping. My competition sells the same identical Dish for $99 with FREE Shipping. We are based in Detroit Michigan, and if your in California I would expect you to pay about $24 in shipping for that Dish. If you are in Georgia for example, you might only pay $16 to ship that same Dish, and only $12 if you live in Ohio. Its unfortunate that the people in Calfornia and Washington pay more money in shipping, but generally our prices are lower than our competition and the closer you are to Detroit the more money you save on shipping.

Another thing to mention is that being in the Detroit (The Paris of the Midwest) we are pretty much centrally located, and UPS Ground is about 2-3 Days, with only a handfull of western states like California taking only 4 days. My competition is atleast 6 days to California!

The choice if yours, but someone has to pay for FREE Shipping


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago I needed some ground blocks, so I called Claude. He took good care of me on the shipping end, going out of his way to get them shipped for a reasonable price.

I very much appreciated his service!


----------

